# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Prelievi dal c/c della mia S.r.l.

## teknowin

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo e molto entusiasta di aver trovato questo utilissimo forum, vengo al dunque; sono socio di caputale di una srl e con il mio socio amministratore ci chiedavamo se prelevare in giroconto (stessa banca della ditta) alcune cifre impiegate per spese inerenti alla società devono essere necessariamente corredate da fattura, scontrini o altre documentazioni e se queste sono soggette a tassazione o a qualche tipo di regime fiscale, vi chiedo questo perchè abbiamo poca esperienza in merito, in quanto ci siamo costituiti da poco e vorremmo confrontare le vostre risposte con quelle del nostro commercialista per meglio comprendere alcuni meccanismi. vi sarei grato se mi poteste spiegare se è sufficiente fare una nota spese (anche non supp. da documentazione) oppure è sempre obbligatoria redigerla, e spiegare fiscalmente come funzione, grazie per la collaborazione

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, allora potersti dirci cosa ti ha detto il vostro commercialista ?
Son curioso.....   

> vi chiedo questo perchè abbiamo poca esperienza in merito, in quanto ci siamo costituiti da poco e vorremmo confrontare le vostre risposte con quelle del nostro commercialista

----------


## teknowin

in verità è un argomento che abbiamo affrontato qualche tempo fa e ci fu detto che bisognava giustificare le uscite, ma che vi era anche un altra soluzione, l'argomento non fu approfondito più di tanto in quanto non era un operazione necessaria in quel tempo, mentre in questo periodo abbiamo avuto necessità di prelevare ma il commercialista è in vacanza e torna il 12 (motivo per cui siamo un po inc.......ti perchè non sapevamo di queste lunghe ferie)

----------


## Elena_

A quanto mi risulta i soci di srl possono prelevare solo a seguito di opzione regime di trasparenza o compenso al socio (con relativo cedolino e quindi contributi da versare..)

----------


## teknowin

quindi il socio non pu&#242; prelevare se non con relativa prima nota?
invece l'amministratore? 
e che tipo di regime fiscale seguono le varie opzioni? 
scusate le tante domande

----------


## Rob62

> sono socio di capitale di una srl e con il mio socio amministratore ci chiedavamo se prelevare in giroconto (stessa banca della ditta) alcune cifre impiegate per spese inerenti alla società devono essere necessariamente corredate da fattura, scontrini o altre documentazioni e se queste sono soggette a tassazione o a qualche tipo di regime fiscale,

  Ciao, credo che debba però esserti prima ben chiaro che la società di capitali, per quanto "tua" è un soggetto giuridico indipendente con piena autonomia patrimoniale, per cui non devi vederla come una ditta individuale del cui patrimonio potete si può invece disporre facilmmente per usi personali; il  patrimonio della srl è posto anche a garanzia dei terzi creditori, quindi i prelievi per soci e amministratori devono essere giustificati formalmente da utili o da compensi regolarmente deliberati. Compensi ed utili che seguono le normali tassazioni. 
Attenzione quindi ad un uso troppo disinvolto delle anticipazioni anche delle spese inerenti l'attività tramite conti personali, che poi vengono rimborsati dal conto aziendale o dell'anticipazione di compensi ed utili senza una formalizzazione precisa. 
Scusa se mi permetto di fartelo notare, ma dal tipo di domande che hai fatto mi è sorto il dubbio che ci fosse qualche incertezza in proposito  :Smile:  
Roberto

----------


## teknowin

grazie per le risposte, ma la mia domanda era; chi e come pu&#242; prelevare?  che regime fiscale si applica in questi prelievi?

----------


## Rob62

> grazie per le risposte, ma la mia domanda era; chi e come può prelevare?  che regime fiscale si applica in questi prelievi?

  di sicuro, molto sinteticamente, per i prelievi diretti ci sono queste possibilità: 
1 - l'amministratore può prelevare i compensi deliberati dall'assemblea, che verranno tassati inizialmente come quelli di un normale dipendente e confluiranno poi nel modello 730 od unico; sugli stessi si pagano i contributi del 24,72% (mi sembra con 1% in più nel 2009) di cui 1/3 a carico dell'amministratore e 2/3 a carico dell'azienda. 
2 - i soci possono prelevare gli utili emergenti dal bilancio approvato e la cui distribuzione sia stata deliberata dalla stessa; la tassazione varia in funzione della partecipazione societaria e può essere a titolo definitivo con il 12,5% o rientrare parzialmente (per il 40%) come reddito per le partecipazioni qualificate (20% dei voti o 25% del capitale), che presumo sia il vostro caso. 
cambiano le cose nella tassazione in caso  di opzione per la trasparenza fiscale, ma di questo parlane con il tuo commercialista  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ciao

----------


## teknowin

Grazie Rob, ottimo e abbondante
gi&#224; che ci sono approfitto e chiedo; i prelievi dalla cassa della banca(parliamo di cifre mensili tipo 500€/1000€) per spese inerenti alla societ&#224; con relativa fattura o scontrino ho capito che non ci sono problemi, mentre potrebbe capitare che delle cifre di cui sopra il 10&#37; 20% non abbia "pezze giustificative" in questo caso cosa succede? 
...dimenticavo io ed il mio socio percepiamo gi&#224; un compenso mensile(sotto forma di utili), quei prelievi sono extra 
altra domanda; fiscalmente come conviene di pi&#249;? dividere gli utili mensilmente, oppure.....

----------


## Rob62

> , mentre potrebbe capitare che delle cifre di cui sopra il 10% 20% non abbia "pezze giustificative" in questo caso cosa succede?

  se fossi un verificatore fiscale, mi fregherei le mani per l'abbondante "raccolto" di recuperi a tassazione; se manca pure qualunque giustificativo di spesa e fossi un po' perfido, cercherei di far passare il prelievo come "compenso in nero" da far assoggettare anche a contribuzione, quanto meno per metterti in difficoltà. Poi dipende anche dall'importo effettivo, se sono 50 euro al mese ...
Comunque uno straccio di giustificativo dovreste averlo, anche se non intestato all'azienda, perché gli ammanchi puri e semplici sono realmente insidiosi in caso di verifica (e di eventuale litigio fra i soci o - non sia mai, beninteso - di dissesto finanziario). Poi non li scarichi fiscalmente, ma hai una spiegazione per le uscite.   

> ...dimenticavo io ed il mio socio percepiamo già un compenso mensile(sotto forma di utili), quei prelievi sono extra 
> altra domanda; fiscalmente come conviene di più? dividere gli utili mensilmente, oppure.....

  fiscalmente, che i compensi siano percepiti mensilmente trimestralmente o annualmente non cambia niente, dovete vedere in base alle vostre esigenze.
Mi riferisco ai compensi, anche se parli di utili, perché non comprendo per quale motivo dobbiate percepire mensilmente e non in blocco gli utili dell'anno precedente (salvo difficoltà di cassa). Se invece vi "distribuite" mensilmente gli utili in corso di formazione nell'anno ... beh, comprendo perché (tra utili "in progress" e prelievi volanti) il tuo commercialista si prenda delle lunghe vacanze antistress  :Big Grin:  
buon pomeriggio
Roberto

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quoto pienamente quanto è stato detto in precedenza e consiglio di tornare dal Commercialista di fiducia per una chiaccherata appronfondita *sul tema della gestione del denaro della società* *per scopi extra-societari*. Delle parti sottolineate notare due cose: 
1) *il denaro è della società:* questo significa che il suo utilizzo deve essere debitamente documentato da un carteggio che trasferisce la proprietà del denaro dalla società ai soci. A questo scopo *non basta essere soci della società per poter dire siamo anche proprietari del denaro della società*, perchè prima di voi ci sono i creditori della società (fornitori, dipendenti, Stato, ecc...). Operare divesamente può condurre gli amministratori, in caso di fallimento, verso il reato di bancarotta distrattiva; 
2) *l'utilizzo del denaro della società per scopi extra-societari:* le uscite di denaro non giustificate o giustificate da esigenze extra-societarie, non sono ammesse. Farlo espone gli utilizzatori alla presunzione di conseguimento di compensi "a nero" o dividendi "in nero", con la conseguenza fiscale di accertamento induttivo per mancata produzione della dichiarazione dei redditi relativa a quei compensi o a quei dividendi. 
Quindi prima di porvi il problema della convenienza fiscale di questa o di quell'altra soluzione, ponetevi il problema della legittimità del vostro comportamento nell'uso del denaro della società.  
Fatevi spiegare per bene queste conseguenze dal Commercialista, prima di compierle.  
Scusatemi la franchezza ma utilizzare il Commercialista come "parafulmine" non paga mai.  
Un consiglio finale: diffidare sempre di coloro che vi consentono di fare tutto, specie in rapporto all'attività di una S.r.l. tipologia, avente una gestione molto formalizzata. 
Saluti

----------


## teknowin

:Big Grin:  sorry, ma forse sono stato frainteso
 - abbiamo fatto un solo prelievo in 8 mesi di 500 ed ho posto la domanda perchè il commercialista è in vacanza e non conoscevamo le modalità e le conseguenze 
- nei mesi scorsi abbiamo fatto una serie di spese inerenti all'azienda con relative fatture e scontrini al seguito, ma al momento non abbiamo fatto alcuna nota spese perchè quel fenomeno del commercialista non ci ha detto molto a riguardo e leggendo nel forum ho capito alcune cose, ecco il motivo delle domande 
- per questi motivi, ritengo utile ascoltare altre voci per confrontare le eventuali "giustificazioni"del nostro (ormai secondo) commercialista il primo lo abbiamo denunciato per inadempienza, ma questa è un altra storia, per cui essendo un assiduo frequentatore di dibattiti in rete, ma in altre materie, ritengo moooolto utile chiedere anche alla rete pur essendo consapevole che non è la bibbia, ma al momento si è rilevata moooolto più seria ed affidabile di alcune "persone fisiche"

----------


## Niccolò

Per chiarezza e semplificare, considerate il rapporto tra amministratori e società come tra dipendenti e imprenditore. 
Se l'imprenditore consegna denaro è perchè il dipendente ha anticipato delle spese, di cui ovviamente consegnerà copia della ricevuta di pagamento. Eventuali somme consegnate al di fuori di tale fattispecie, sono chiaramente compensi a nero (per quale motivo dovrei pagare qualcuno? o se ha pagato altri per mio conto, oppure se ha lavorato per me). 
Detto questo, a voi ogni valutazione  :Wink:

----------


## teknowin

:Wink:  ho finalmente capito gli obblighi ed i rischi di certe leggerezze, grazie a tutti. 
ora per meglio gestire una srl avete qualche consiglio utile tipo (spero di non dire fesserie) decalogo per la buona gestione di una srl? 
e nel caso se avete consigli per risparmiare ed ottimizzare i costi? 
ancora un grazie a chi vorrà rispondere

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e nel caso se avete consigli per risparmiare ed ottimizzare i costi?

  Il modo migliore per risparmiare ed ottimizzare i costi è di affidare interamente asd un commercialista fidato. 
Dico davvero. 
ciao

----------


## Rob62

> - nei mesi scorsi abbiamo fatto una serie di spese inerenti all'azienda con relative fatture e scontrini al seguito, ma al momento non abbiamo fatto alcuna nota spese

  Ohibò, mi auguro che questo non significhi che *da mesi* fatture intestate all'azienda sono in giro  e non registrate  :EEK!:  
Ti consiglio di consegnarle subito al commercialista, in modo che siano registrate almeno in dicembre; ci manca solo che in bilancio debbano finire per competenza fatture "da ricevere" emesse da tempo, magari di tipo accompagnatorio o con un bel timbro "pagamento contro fattura".  
primo punto del decalogo: consegnare sempre tempestivamente *tutta* la documentazione contabile al commercialista  :Stick Out Tongue:  (se ti serve averla sotto mano per memoria, fanne una fotocopia). 
Ciao 
Roberto

----------


## teknowin

in che senso asd? 
no Roberto, le fatture e gli scontrini sono stati consegnati, &#232; la nota spese che non &#232; mai stata richiesta

----------


## Niccolò

> Il modo migliore per risparmiare ed ottimizzare i costi &#232; di affidare interamente asd un commercialista fidato. 
> Dico davvero. 
> ciao

  Quoto. 
In pi&#249; aggiungo, trattare il commercialista come un confessore, quindi dirgli tutto quello che riguarda la tua attivit&#224;. Pi&#249; sa di te, pi&#249; potr&#224; seguirti al meglio  :Wink:  
PS: asd penso sia un ad scritto in fretta  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> PS: asd penso sia un ad scritto in fretta

  E AD sta per Anno Domini, giusto ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## teknowin

> Il modo migliore per risparmiare ed ottimizzare i costi è di affidare interamente asd un commercialista fidato. 
> Dico davvero. 
> ciao

  
....ASD potrebbe anche stare anche per A Sciuto Daniele

----------


## Niccolò

> ....ASD potrebbe anche stare anche per A Sciuto Daniele

  Danilo forse è più conosciuto di Daniele  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## teknowin

sorry, ma per scrivere in fretta faccio sempre qualche gaf  :Big Grin:  
grazie ancora per le info, se salta fuori anche un "decalogo" sarebbe mooolto utile  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eichi Okabe

SRL in cui i soci a suo tempo hanno versato delle somme a titolo di apporto in conto capitale. La società chiude l'esercizio in utile.
L'anno successivo, essendo presente liquidità, i soci prelevano delle somme a titolo di "restituzione apporto in conto capitale". Secondo il TUIR tuttavia vige presunzione di distribuzione utili, e come tali tali prelievi andrebbero tassati. Nella prassi tuttavia non ho mai visto tassare questi prelievi. Opinioni?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La norma è quella e va applicata.

----------

